# tour of britain



## roadrash (29 May 2019)

For anyone interested, here is the route, no doubt giving rise to the usual moans of , "well it doesn't cover much of Britain does it"
good news for me as the final stage passes through wigan and finishes on deansgate ,Manchester .

anyone planning on going watching
.https://www.tourofbritain.co.uk/


----------



## Oldfentiger (29 May 2019)

Ramsbottom Rake on the last stage. That’s a stiff climb, but I think finding a spectating spot may be equally challenging.


----------



## rich p (29 May 2019)

It doesn't go past my living room window so I won't watch it ..


----------



## mjr (29 May 2019)

Look at it! Far too much freewheeling downhill! They've not included the challenge of pedalling six hours continuously around the fens. Rubbish! 


View: https://mobile.twitter.com/BritishCycling/status/1133681496206790657


----------



## Flying_Monkey (29 May 2019)

The Berwick to Newcastle stage will be beautiful, and the finish is going to be an evil uphill sprint - a real shame we aren't living in the area any more.


----------



## Rooster1 (29 May 2019)

Womens tour near me next week but I can't go and watch sadly


----------



## ColinJ (29 May 2019)

roadrash said:


> For anyone interested, here is the route, no doubt giving rise to the usual moans of , "well it doesn't cover much of Britain does it"
> good news for me as the final stage passes through wigan and finishes on deansgate ,Manchester .
> 
> anyone planning on going watching
> .https://www.tourofbritain.co.uk/


Judging from my experience of watching a race finish there years ago, *don't go by bike*! 



ColinJ said:


> I went to watch a circuit race in Manchester City Centre once. I walked down the length of Deansgate and there was a nice bike locked to nearly every lampost, traffic sign, and bus stop. I walked the circuit and by the time I got back somebody had trashed every bike wheel. There was a crowd of thousands, but that didn't stop the idiots doing it!


----------



## johnblack (29 May 2019)

Three circuits of Burton Dassett Country Park will be good for me, great short steep climb and only an hour on the bike from me, plus it's a Friday, so long weekend.


----------



## roadrash (29 May 2019)

im not planning on going to the final stage in Manchester , it will be manic, I will watch them go through wigan, and I will go to see the finish of stage 4 at kendal, as I have done previously, cracking uphill finish at beast bank which is 11%.
if anyone from anywhere near me (within 20 mile of wigan) wants to go to the finish at kendal, I will have room in the car.


----------



## furball (29 May 2019)

A finish in my home town. Hurrah, might get some pot holes filled in.


----------



## fossyant (29 May 2019)

Its near home for a change. Less than a mile. Werneth Low is a nasty climb. Will MTB it up there then pop home and catch the train into Manchester for beers.


----------



## nickyboy (29 May 2019)

fossyant said:


> Its near home for a change. Less than a mile. Werneth Low is a nasty climb. Will MTB it up there then pop home and catch the train into Manchester for beers.


Unfortunately I'm away. Is the Werneth Low climb Cowlishaw Lane? It'll be interesting to see how quick they go up if they're properly racing. They should send them up Apple Street/Cock Brow instead, that would sort the men from the boys :-)


----------



## Crackle (29 May 2019)

rich p said:


> It doesn't go past my living room window so I won't watch it ..


It virtually does go past mine, I'm slightly gobsmacked actually.


----------



## rich p (29 May 2019)

Crackle said:


> It virtually does go past mine, I'm slightly gobsmacked actually.


Better tidy up that front garden then, and get rid of the Cortina on bricks...


----------



## fossyant (29 May 2019)

nickyboy said:


> Unfortunately I'm away. Is the Werneth Low climb Cowlishaw Lane? It'll be interesting to see how quick they go up if they're properly racing. They should send them up Apple Street/Cock Brow instead, that would sort the men from the boys :-)



Yes it is. Apple st... eeek


----------



## Lee_M (29 May 2019)

rich p said:


> It doesn't go past my living room window so I won't watch it ..



It goes right past my living room window this year, I'm so happy. Didn't see it last year, but previous year I had to ride 10 miles and 3 years ago I had to ride 4 miles.

This time I don't even have to get out of bed!


----------



## mjr (29 May 2019)

Lee_M said:


> It goes right past my living room window this year, I'm so happy. Didn't see it last year, but previous year I had to ride 10 miles and 3 years ago I had to ride 4 miles.
> 
> This time I don't even have to get out of bed!


Why is your bed in the living room? U OK hon?


----------



## mjr (29 May 2019)

rich p said:


> Better tidy up that front garden then, and get rid of the Cortina on bricks...


Nah, just paint it yellow with "ToB" on the top!


----------



## Lee_M (29 May 2019)

mjr said:


> Why is your bed in the living room? U OK hon?



If they were going past my bedroom I'd be a bit worried how many drugs they were on. 

But my bedroom is the ideal viewing point.


----------



## brommers (30 May 2019)

Are the Southern/Eastern stages of the race in week 2?


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (31 May 2019)

It goes past where I work in Belmont, and the cycle shop (MK cycles) will hopefully be putting on a bbq and beers as they are for Bolton ironman, so it would be rude not to watch it there!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (20 Jun 2019)

Oooh: Mathieu Van der Poel has just announced that he'll be riding the Tour of Britain. Everyone else is going to be worried now... 

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/van...of-britain-ahead-of-road-world-championships/


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Jun 2019)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Oooh: Mathieu Van der Poel has just announced that he'll be riding the Tour of Britain. Everyone else is going to be worried now...
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/van...of-britain-ahead-of-road-world-championships/


Seen the state of the roads and the section that runs down the canal path and thought,that's for me !


----------



## Crackle (20 Jun 2019)

They're coming down a local hill which is in an appalling state at the moment. You have to claim the middle because the sides are fooked and you don't want to hit that at 30+mph. I'm looking forward to seeing all that fixed......and of course, the race...


----------



## Aravis (18 Jul 2019)

The Worcestershire stage is finally announced as an ITT starting and finishing in Pershore. 

A bit brief, though. A complete lap of Bredon Hill would've been nice, but far too long for the race as a whole.


----------



## GuyBoden (10 Aug 2019)

Manchester final stage excellent, I can ride to Ashley/Mobberley and watch them pass.

Are they stating that the bridge over the M56 is the KOM


----------



## fossyant (10 Aug 2019)

They come up Werneth Low near my house. The plan is MTB, up the sterp off road climb, then chill out at The Hare and Hounds pub. Watch race, ride home, then train into town to see finish in Manchester. There may be more beers involved.

Mrs F wants to come up the Low. Think is will be a sweary push up for her...


----------



## Adam4868 (2 Sep 2019)

Ineos squad for this weekend's Tour of Britain.

View: https://twitter.com/EddieDunbar/status/1168477845045293063?s=19


----------



## 13 rider (2 Sep 2019)

Plotted my route this morning to watch stage 7 . Cycling over to Fillingay then racing over to catch them coming out of Atherstone


----------



## ColinJ (2 Sep 2019)

Hmm... I have just noticed that there is a KOM at Grains Bar between Delph and Shaw on Stage 8. That is somewhere that I occasionally cycle to so if the weather is okay I'll ride up there and take a few photos of the peloton, then carry on to make a decent hilly loop of it.


----------



## Thomson (2 Sep 2019)

Sure there racing past duns. Used to work there for ten and a half years so it’s like a home for me. Might go down....


----------



## ColinJ (2 Sep 2019)

ColinJ said:


> Hmm... I have just noticed that there is a KOM at Grains Bar between Delph and Shaw on Stage 8. That is somewhere that I occasionally cycle to so if the weather is okay I'll ride up there and take a few photos of the peloton, then carry on to make a decent hilly loop of it.


Anyone fancy joining me for this hilly metric century ride from Todmorden with a stop at the Grains Bar KoM? (At my usual slow/steady pace!)


----------



## gavroche (2 Sep 2019)

ColinJ said:


> Anyone fancy joining me for this hilly metric century ride from Todmorden with a stop at the Grains Bar KoM? (At my usual slow/steady pace!)


Out of curiosity, what is your usual slow/steady pace ?


----------



## ColinJ (2 Sep 2019)

gavroche said:


> Out of curiosity, what is your usual slow/steady pace ?


On hilly routes like that these days in chatty company, an overall average speed including stops of about 13 kph (8 mph), sometimes less. 

I did a solo hilly 100 km ride this summer at an overall speed of about 15 kph (9.5 mph). That was a very hot day which sapped me. I reckon I could just about do 16-17 kph (10-10.5 mph) on a milder day. 

I used to do 20 kph overall on hilly 200 km audax rides but I suspect those days are behind me now!


----------



## rich p (2 Sep 2019)

ColinJ said:


> but I suspect those days are behind me now


Most days are behind us now Colin...
... unless I live to 131


----------



## Hacienda71 (3 Sep 2019)

Just noticed it goes past my front door, my stagger out and take a look.


----------



## brommers (3 Sep 2019)

ITV4 will be showing live coverage


----------



## Crackle (3 Sep 2019)

Coming right past me. All the signs are up, a lot of roads have been resurfaced and some potholes filled. I'm hoping they'll get rid of the rest of the roadworks which have been plaguing the summer too. Picked my spot and looking forward to it arriving.


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Sep 2019)

brommers said:


> ITV4 will be showing live coverage


Casually scrolling through this thread I got the impression that ITV would be showing live coverage of @ColinJ riding a metric century.

I've actually seen that live. It was thrilling.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Sep 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Casually scrolling through this thread I got the impression that ITV would be showing live coverage of @ColinJ riding a metric century.
> 
> I've actually seen that live. It was thrilling.


Ha ha!

Meanwhile, back at the ToB... For some reason, I never find it quite as interesting as I'd like it to be. It isn't that they never get any good riders taking part. Maybe it's that they don't tend to come up with the right mix of stages? 

Anyway, I hope that it is more exciting this time round.


----------



## johnblack (3 Sep 2019)

Going to the finish at Burton Dassett on stage 7. They have a TOB "village" there, if it was in Belgium we'd get frites and beer, think I might be lucky to get a coffee at this one. Still, will be a good place to watch and will have to stock up with supplies from the Coop before I get there.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Sep 2019)

johnblack said:


> Going to the finish at Burton Dassett on stage 7. They have a TOB "village" there, if it was in Belgium we'd get frites and beer, think I might be lucky to get a coffee at this one. Still, will be a good place to watch and will have to stock up with supplies from the Coop before I get there.


That should be a good vantage point!

I have cycled up there a couple of times.


----------



## Hacienda71 (3 Sep 2019)

Cav and Cummings riding for Dimension Data.


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Sep 2019)

Hacienda71 said:


> Cav and Cummings riding for Dimension Data.


Has Cav actually contested a sprint all year? He's turned up to a couple of races (tours of Poland and Deutschland) and arsed around a bit but that's all I can remember.

Still, I'm going to see him at the WWF 6 day cycling which should be fun.


----------



## cyberknight (3 Sep 2019)

Plan to see it go past in Atherstone


----------



## fossyant (3 Sep 2019)

Hacienda71 said:


> Just noticed it goes past my front door, my stagger out and take a look.



It's just a mile or so from me, but I'll be watching on Werneth Low - the wife has indicated she'd like to come, on the MTB's - I will be getting cursed up that hill.


----------



## Dogtrousers (4 Sep 2019)

Hacienda71 said:


> Cav and Cummings riding for Dimension Data.


A pair of KOMs

(Knackered Old Men that is)


----------



## ColinJ (4 Sep 2019)

In case anyone fancies having a go - there is a Halfords/Muc-off competition to win a VIP day on the Worcestershire stage - LINK.

*The Prize*


The Prize comprises the following:
Two (2) VIP tickets to the Tour of Britain in Worcestershire on Thursday 12th September for the winner and one (1) guest to include lunch in the Tour of Britain hospitality;
Meet and greet the Muc-Off supported team riders;
One (1) signed jersey; and
£200 worth of Muc-Off products.


NB Competition closes tomorrow (5th September)


----------



## rich p (4 Sep 2019)

Crackle said:


> Picked my spot...



TMI


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Sep 2019)

What bollox...global Britain.

View: https://twitter.com/Movistar_Team/status/1169912347676282880?s=19


----------



## youngoldbloke (7 Sep 2019)

Please do something about the motorbike camera - out of focus, and colour washing out in the sun. And the presenters leave a lot to be desired too - Rob Hayles is just about OK but the other one - Marty McDonald? - is almost impossible to listen to.


----------



## DCLane (10 Sep 2019)

I'm planning to ride out on Saturday 14th with some of my son's team: 
View: https://www.facebook.com/events/400134270697744/


----------



## Crackle (11 Sep 2019)

Just watched them come past me. I do this corner on my way back home. I'm not quite sure I'm as stylish looking but to be fair I do have to stay on the correct side of the road.


----------



## roadrash (11 Sep 2019)

steve cumming crashed and taken to hospital, sad to hear on the day they ride through the area where he lives


----------



## mjr (11 Sep 2019)

Crackle said:


> Just watched them come past me. I do this corner on my way back home. I'm not quite sure I'm as stylish looking but to be fair I do have to stay on the correct side of the road.


Only if you want to live and what's the point if you're gonna have as much style as Duane Dibbley?


----------



## Crackle (11 Sep 2019)

That's me and the dog just there. I know it's hard to tell. The dog's not looking too interested there, so I asked him who he fancied for the stage and he said Dylan Groenewegen. So I said, why him and he said, well he does tend to Winalot.


----------



## roadrash (11 Sep 2019)

pity we haven't got a groan button instead of a like button, though I must say @Crackle in this photo you are better looking than I imagined


----------



## Adam4868 (11 Sep 2019)

Crackle said:


> View attachment 484688
> 
> 
> That's me and the dog just there. I know it's hard to tell. The dog's not looking too interested there, so I asked him who he fancied for the stage and he said Dylan Groenewegen. So I said, why him and he said, well he does tend to Winalot.


At least it got your good side.


----------



## Crackle (11 Sep 2019)

Absolutely fascinating to watch them ride roads I do every week and gratifying to see them rising out of the saddle at the same points, though I would say they tend to be moving a smidge faster.

I did also wonder about a couple of the tight turns on that route and sure enough there was one or two crashes and a few close calls on the bends I was concerned about.


----------



## Crackle (11 Sep 2019)

Here's one of the corners I was worried about.



I always go wide and lean in on this. Might take it a bit easier there in future!


----------



## pawl (11 Sep 2019)

youngoldbloke said:


> Please do something about the motorbike camera - out of focus, and colour washing out in the sun. And the presenters leave a lot to be desired too - Rob Hayles is just about OK but the other one - Marty McDonald? - is almost impossible to listen to.





Could be worse.It could be Carlton Kirby.


----------



## 13 rider (12 Sep 2019)

Out tomorrow to watch stage 7 . Planning to catch them twice . Look out for a idiot waving in a cyclechat jersey


----------



## roadrash (12 Sep 2019)

13 rider said:


> Out tomorrow to watch stage 7 . Planning to catch them twice . Look out for a idiot waving in a cyclechat jersey



there was someone like that at the tour of Yorkshire last year


----------



## Aravis (12 Sep 2019)

Some of the stars of the Tour of Britain on today's stage. An enjoyable couple of hours.

Trond Håkon Trondsen:







Xandro Meurisse:






Alex Dowsett:






Mike Teunissen:






Then there was this guy:






And the outgoing green jersey:


----------



## 13 rider (13 Sep 2019)

The peleton in Fillongay .Great bike handling quick descent the sharp left at speed in a bunch made to look ridiculously easy .




Took a short cut and caught them again 2 riders just off the front . I think the Ineos rider was Dylan Van Barle . 
The thing that amazes me most is the amount of following cars etc it's some moving circus . Went and watch the ride in Nottinghamshire last year and the villages had really got involved bunting and painted bikes etc . This year the parts of the route I rode didn't see anything


----------



## 13 rider (13 Sep 2019)

Strava update Hartshill climb me 5 mins 35 sec Conner Swift 2 mins 57 secs. Conner Swift averaged just 28 mph for today's stage


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Sep 2019)

13 rider said:


> Strava update Hartshill climb me 5 mins 35 sec Conner Swift 2 mins 57 secs. Conner Swift averaged just 28 mph for today's stage



Bugger that's me dropping 200 places on the segments around that way then.


----------



## 13 rider (13 Sep 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Bugger that's me dropping 200 places on the segments around that way then.


Luckily not all the pros run Strava so probably only list 100 places


----------



## cyberknight (13 Sep 2019)

13 rider said:


> Luckily not all the pros run Strava so probably only list 100 places


----------



## fossyant (13 Sep 2019)

There is going to be a stack of KOM's smashed near me tomorrow. Wife has decided to go into town early for a swim, so I ride up Werneth Low (MTB) for 12, then hot foot it back to get into Manchester for the finish on Deansgate. Hmm Dirty Martini has a good view.... hic.


----------



## doughnut (14 Sep 2019)

Long, long , flat finish at deansgate today


----------



## Tom B (14 Sep 2019)

Had a walk to the end of the street today to see the tour on Rawson's Rake.

Not a huge pro cycling fan so can anyone help with id of the riders?

Was any other carrier besides Itv4s showing live coverage. A friends town was missed by Itv4s due to ad break


----------



## Tom B (14 Sep 2019)

As abive


----------



## DCLane (14 Sep 2019)

fossyant said:


> There is going to be a stack of KOM's smashed near me tomorrow. Wife has decided to go into town early for a swim, so I ride up Werneth Low (MTB) for 12, then hot foot it back to get into Manchester for the finish on Deansgate. Hmm Dirty Martini has a good view.... hic.



My son got one of them


----------



## Aravis (15 Sep 2019)

I watched most of this event and seem to have have enjoyed it far more than some. I'm always interested in looking at the scenery and it was great for that. Following progress on Ordnance Survey can be a frustrating experience at times but you don't get bored. The race produced an excellent and thoroughly deserving young winner.

Anyway, for everyone's enjoyment, particularly Wanty fans, another of my grainy images from the time trial. Wesley Kreder at Bricklehampton, shortly before the mid-way time check:


----------



## roadrash (14 May 2020)

Ah well , I cant say it wasn't expected but I did hold a little hope with it only being in September 

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">Today we have taken the decision to postpone this September&#39;s edition of the Tour of Britain 🇬🇧<br><br>Please visit our website for more news on what this means for our fantastic route from Penzance to Aberdeen, which will now take place in 2021.<a href="https://twitter.com/hashtag/TourofBritain?src=hash&amp;ref_src=twsrc^tfw">#TourofBritain</a> 🔴🔵⚪</p>&mdash; Tour of Britain 🇬🇧 (@TourofBritain) <a href="
View: https://twitter.com/TourofBritain/status/1260872484812972032?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw
">May 14, 2020</a></blockquote> <script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## 13 rider (14 May 2020)

I think the UCI Calender had killed it anyway clashed with too many other world tour event ,I doubt any world teams would have riden . Had arranged with my cousin in Cornwall to stay at his and watch the start


----------

